# Where is Universal HD channel ?



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

I have the AEP+250 and the Block buster package that has all the epics and other movie type channels. I remember a while ago I saw the Universal HD channel somewhere in the line up. My question is what channel is it on now??

Thanks


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

DirecTV channel 569......DISH Network channel 247.


----------



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

MysteryMan said:


> DirecTV channel 569......DISH Network channel 247.


I checked DISH network and my guide does not show anything listed for ch 247. Nor can I find any channel listing TV type guide on the web that lists 247 on DISH.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

kcolg30 said:


> I checked DISH network and my guide does not show anything listed for ch 247. Nor can I find any channel listing TV type guide on the web that lists 247 on DISH.


The Universal HD website shows it on DISH Network channels 247 and 9427.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Go to www.universalhd.com. On the top right of the home page click on "Get Universal HD". Enter your zip code and provider and it will show you what channel it is on.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> I checked DISH network and my guide does not show anything listed for ch 247. Nor can I find any channel listing TV type guide on the web that lists 247 on DISH.


I have a similar package and just now pulled up the guide on Dish Anywhere. Channel 247, UNIHD is there.

Pull the plug on your receiver to reboot and check again. If that doesn't work reach out to Dish.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Universal HD is nestled right in there between Velocity and MavTV at channel 247. It moved there from channel 366 back in the Platinum HD days.

Make sure you're not looking at a custom guide that doesn't include the channel.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

kcolg30 said:


> I have the AEP+250 and the Block buster package that has all the epics and other movie type channels. I remember a while ago I saw the Universal HD channel somewhere in the line up. My question is what channel is it on now??
> 
> Thanks


I watched it last night.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

kcolg30 said:


> I checked DISH network and my guide does not show anything listed for ch 247. Nor can I find any channel listing TV type guide on the web that lists 247 on DISH.


I see it in each of the two guides I looked at online, I see it at Channel 247 in HD. (And only HD)


----------

